# Red empress breeding



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

My dominant red empress did his little dance again with one of his female.

1 More female holding.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

congrats 

Post some pics when the babies are out.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Way to go, I am still raising some fry up....give me time....hope you lots of success..


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

this morning i went to feed the cichlids with the red empress female hold. As the food hit the tank she spit some of her eggs out and the other fish had a feast on them. Damn... but this was the first time she was holding so i hope she gets better.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

aww, she got a bit excited  im sure she'll get better with time


----------

